# Average sperm count information



## Carley

Because a lot of people have asked about this and I came across it.

"Normal" sperm count, as defined by the World Health Organization, is characterized by:

* The concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.
* The total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.
* The total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.
* At least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).
* At least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.
* At least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.
* At least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly. 

These numbers amount to averages; Having a sperm count below these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be unable to father a child; likewise, having a sperm count higher than these numbers does not guarantee that a man will be able to father a child.


----------



## Carley

*bump*


----------



## bird24

Thanks for the info


----------



## Babygirl

My hunbands sperm count is 19 million. Is that normal or too low to try and have a baby?


----------



## vineyard

Is that 19 million total or 19 million per cc?


----------



## ijoyya

Can U Please Help me to to find out the normality of My Report

Sperm Count 62 Million/Ml
Motality
Active Motile : 51%
Sluggish : 14%
Dead/Non M : 35%

Abnormail Morphology 04 %

Double Head : 0%
Micro Head : 02%
Micro Head : 02%
With Out Tail : Nill %

Pus Cell : 4-5 /HPF
RBCs : 2-3 /HPF
Others : Nill/HPF


----------



## rachelle1975

Ijoyyaa - going by the WHO guildelines the count looks very good hun - good luck x


----------



## abc1234567

Hi, can someone please tell me if they think I might have a problem? My count per cc seems high (good), but there are several places i fall below average. 

Volume: 1.5 cc
pH: 8.5
Liquification: >=60 min
Count per cc: 127mil/cc

Motility
Rapid: 10%
Moderate: 25%
Slow: 8%
Non-Motile: 57%
Forward Progression: Good

Morphology: 86% normal

I would really apreciate some feedback.


----------



## rainbow girl

Hi,
Your figures seem pretty good to me, the volume is a little below average but your count makes up for that and remember that was only 1 sample, next time your volume could increase! 
Good luck!


----------

